# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  دیتابیس استان ها و شهرهای مربوط به آنها (SQL)

## pouria7

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت برنامه نویسان محترم
اخیرا دنبال یک بانک کامل برای استان ها و شهرهای ایران میگشتم که با جستجوی فراوان یکسری بانک های ناقص پیدا کردم  و با تغییراتی که روشون اعمال کردم، اونا رو به یک بانک کامل تبدیل کردم. جستجو و تغییر تاحد قابل توجهی وقتمو گرفت. واسه همین، ترجیح دادم این بانک ها رو در اختیار شما هم بذارم.
موفق و پیروز باشید...

----------


## mlotfi63

این هم مدل MySQLی که از روی پست قبلی ساخته شده...

----------


## ms.salamati@gmail.com

<arenacs.dbo.State Id="1" Name="آذربايجان شرقي">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="1" Name=" آذرشهر" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="2" Name=" اسكو" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="3" Name=" اهر" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="4" Name=" بستان آباد" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="5" Name=" بناب" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="6" Name=" تبريز" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="7" Name=" جلفا" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="8" Name=" چار اويماق" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="9" Name=" سراب" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="10" Name=" شبستر" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="11" Name=" عجبشير" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="12" Name=" كليبر" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="13" Name=" مراغه" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="14" Name=" مرند" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="15" Name=" ملكان" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="16" Name=" ميانه" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="17" Name=" ورزقان" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="18" Name=" هريس" StateId="1" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="19" Name="هشترود" StateId="1" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="2" Name="آذربايجان غربي">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="20" Name=" اروميه" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="21" Name=" اشنويه" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="22" Name=" بوكان" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="23" Name=" پير انشهر" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="24" Name=" تكاب" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="25" Name=" چالدران" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="26" Name=" خوي" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="27" Name=" سردشت" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="28" Name=" سلماس" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="29" Name=" شاهين دژ" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="30" Name=" ماكو" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="31" Name=" مهاباد" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="32" Name=" مياندوآب" StateId="2" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="33" Name=" نقده" StateId="2" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="3" Name="اردبيل">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="34" Name=" اردبيل" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="35" Name=" بيله سوار" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="36" Name=" پارس آباد" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="37" Name=" خلخال" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="38" Name=" كوثر" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="39" Name=" گرمي" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="40" Name=" مشگين" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="41" Name=" نمين" StateId="3" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="42" Name=" نير" StateId="3" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="4" Name="اصفهان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="43" Name=" آران و بيدگل" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="44" Name=" اردستان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="45" Name=" اصفهان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="46" Name=" برخوار و ميمه" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="47" Name=" تيران و كرون" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="48" Name=" چادگان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="49" Name=" خميني شهر" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="50" Name=" خوانسار" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="51" Name=" سميرم" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="52" Name=" شاهين شهر و ميمه" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="53" Name=" شهر رضا" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="54" Name=" سميرم سفلي" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="55" Name=" فريدن" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="56" Name=" فريدون شهر" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="57" Name=" فلاورجان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="58" Name=" كاشان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="59" Name=" گلپايگان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="60" Name=" لنجان" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="61" Name=" مباركه" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="62" Name=" نائين" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="63" Name=" نجف آباد" StateId="4" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="64" Name=" نطنز" StateId="4" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="5" Name="البرز">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="65" Name=" ساوجبلاق" StateId="5" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="66" Name=" كرج" StateId="5" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="67" Name=" نظرآباد" StateId="5" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="68" Name="طالقان" StateId="5" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="6" Name="ايلام">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="69" Name=" آبدانان" StateId="6" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="70" Name=" ايلام" StateId="6" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="71" Name=" ايوان" StateId="6" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="72" Name=" دره شهر" StateId="6" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="73" Name=" دهلران" StateId="6" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="74" Name=" شيران و چرداول" StateId="6" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="75" Name=" مهران" StateId="6" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="7" Name="بوشهر">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="76" Name=" بوشهر" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="77" Name=" تنگستان" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="78" Name=" جم" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="79" Name=" دشتستان" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="80" Name=" دشتي" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="81" Name=" دير" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="82" Name=" ديلم" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="83" Name=" كنگان" StateId="7" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="84" Name=" گناوه" StateId="7" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="8" Name="تهران">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="85" Name=" اسلام شهر" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="86" Name=" پاكدشت" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="87" Name=" تهران" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="88" Name=" دماوند" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="89" Name=" رباط كريم" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="90" Name=" ري" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="91" Name=" شميرانات" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="92" Name=" شهريار" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="93" Name=" فيروزكوه" StateId="8" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="94" Name=" ورامين" StateId="8" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="9" Name="چهارمحال و بختياري">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="95" Name=" اردل" StateId="9" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="96" Name=" بروجن" StateId="9" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="97" Name=" شهركرد" StateId="9" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="98" Name=" فارسان" StateId="9" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="99" Name=" كوهرنگ" StateId="9" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="100" Name=" لردگان" StateId="9" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="10" Name="خراسان جنوبي">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="101" Name=" بيرجند" StateId="10" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="102" Name=" درميان" StateId="10" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="103" Name=" سرايان" StateId="10" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="104" Name=" سر بيشه" StateId="10" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="105" Name=" فردوس" StateId="10" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="106" Name=" قائن" StateId="10" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="107" Name=" نهبندان" StateId="10" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="11" Name="خراسان رضوي">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="108" Name=" برد سكن" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="109" Name=" بجستان" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="110" Name=" تايباد" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="111" Name=" تحت جلگه" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="112" Name=" تربت جام" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="113" Name=" تربت حيدريه" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="114" Name=" چناران" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="115" Name=" جغتاي" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="116" Name=" جوين" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="117" Name=" خليل آباد" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="118" Name=" خواف" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="119" Name=" درگز" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="120" Name=" رشتخوار" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="121" Name=" زاوه" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="122" Name=" سبزوار" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="123" Name=" سرخس" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="124" Name=" فريمان" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="125" Name=" قوچان" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="126" Name="طرقبه و شانديز" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="127" Name=" كاشمر" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="128" Name=" كلات" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="129" Name=" گناباد" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="130" Name=" مشهد" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="131" Name=" مه ولات" StateId="11" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="132" Name=" نيشابور" StateId="11" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="12" Name="خراسان شمالي">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="133" Name=" اسفراين" StateId="12" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="134" Name=" بجنورد" StateId="12" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="135" Name=" جاجرم" StateId="12" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="136" Name=" شيروان" StateId="12" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="137" Name=" فاروج" StateId="12" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="138" Name=" مانه و سملقان" StateId="12" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="13" Name="خوزستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="139" Name=" آبادان" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="140" Name=" اميديه" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="141" Name=" انديمشك" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="142" Name=" اهواز" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="143" Name=" ايذه" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="144" Name=" باغ ملك" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="145" Name=" بندرماهشهر" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="146" Name=" بهبهان" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="147" Name=" خرمشهر" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="148" Name=" دزفول" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="149" Name=" دشت آزادگان" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="150" Name=" رامشير" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="151" Name=" رامهرمز" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="152" Name=" شادگان" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="153" Name=" شوش" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="154" Name=" شوشتر" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="155" Name=" گتوند" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="156" Name=" لالي" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="157" Name=" مسجد سليمان" StateId="13" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="158" Name=" هنديجان" StateId="13" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="14" Name="زنجان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="159" Name=" ابهر" StateId="14" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="160" Name=" ايجرود" StateId="14" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="161" Name=" خدابنده" StateId="14" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="162" Name=" خرمدره" StateId="14" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="163" Name=" زنجان" StateId="14" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="164" Name=" طارم" StateId="14" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="165" Name=" ماه نشان" StateId="14" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="15" Name="سمنان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="166" Name=" دامغان" StateId="15" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="167" Name=" سمنان" StateId="15" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="168" Name=" شاهرود" StateId="15" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="169" Name=" گرمسار" StateId="15" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="170" Name=" مهدي شهر" StateId="15" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="16" Name="سيستان و بلوچستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="171" Name=" ايرانشهر" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="172" Name=" چابهار" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="173" Name=" خاش" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="174" Name=" دلگان" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="175" Name=" زابل" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="176" Name=" زاهدان" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="177" Name=" زهك" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="178" Name=" سراوان" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="179" Name=" سرباز" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="180" Name=" كنارك" StateId="16" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="181" Name=" نيكشهر" StateId="16" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="17" Name="فارس">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="182" Name=" آباده" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="183" Name=" ارسنجان" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="184" Name=" استهبان" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="185" Name=" اقليد" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="186" Name=" بوانات" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="187" Name=" پاسارگاد" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="188" Name=" جهرم" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="189" Name=" خرم بيد" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="190" Name=" خنج" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="191" Name=" داراب" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="192" Name=" زرين دشت" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="193" Name=" سپيدان" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="194" Name=" شيراز" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="195" Name=" فراشبند" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="196" Name=" فسا" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="197" Name=" فيروزآباد" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="198" Name=" قير و كارزين" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="199" Name=" كازرون" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="200" Name=" لارستان" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="201" Name=" لامرد" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="202" Name=" مرودشت" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="203" Name=" ممسني" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="204" Name=" مهر" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="205" Name=" ني ريز" StateId="17" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="18" Name="قزوين">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="206" Name=" آبيك" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="207" Name=" البرز" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="208" Name=" بوئين زهرا" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="209" Name=" تاكستان" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="210" Name=" قزوين" StateId="18" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="19" Name="قم">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="211" Name=" قم" StateId="19" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="20" Name="كردستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="212" Name=" بانه" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="213" Name=" بيجار" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="214" Name=" ديواندره" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="215" Name=" سروآباد" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="216" Name=" سقز" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="217" Name=" سنندج" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="218" Name=" قروه" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="219" Name=" كامياران" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="220" Name=" مريوان" StateId="20" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="21" Name="كرمان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="221" Name=" بافت" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="222" Name=" بردسير" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="223" Name=" بم" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="224" Name=" جيرفت" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="225" Name=" راور" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="226" Name=" رفسنجان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="227" Name=" رودبار جنوب" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="228" Name=" زرند" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="229" Name=" سيرجان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="230" Name=" شهر بابك" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="231" Name=" عنبرآباد" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="232" Name=" قلعه گنج" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="233" Name=" كرمان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="234" Name=" كوهبنان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="235" Name=" كهنوج" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="236" Name=" منوجان" StateId="21" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="22" Name="كرمانشاه">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="237" Name=" اسلام آباد غرب" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="238" Name=" پاوه" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="239" Name=" ثلاث باباجاني" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="240" Name=" جوانرود" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="241" Name=" دالاهو" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="242" Name=" روانسر" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="243" Name=" سر پل ذهاب" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="244" Name=" سنقر" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="245" Name=" صحنه" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="246" Name=" قصر شيرين" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="247" Name=" كرمانشاه" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="248" Name=" كنگاور" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="249" Name=" گيلان غرب" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="250" Name=" هرسين" StateId="22" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="23" Name="كهگيلويه و بويراحمد">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="251" Name=" بوير احمد" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="252" Name=" بهمئي" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="253" Name=" دنا" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="254" Name=" كهگيلويه" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="255" Name=" گچساران" StateId="23" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="24" Name="گلستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="256" Name=" آزادشهر" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="257" Name=" آق قلا" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="258" Name=" بندر گز" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="259" Name=" بندر تركمن" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="260" Name=" راميان" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="261" Name=" علي آباد" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="262" Name=" كرد كوي" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="263" Name=" كلاله" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="264" Name=" گرگان" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="265" Name=" گنبد كاووس" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="266" Name=" مينو دشت" StateId="24" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="25" Name="گيلان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="267" Name=" آستارا" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="268" Name=" آستانه اشرفيه" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="269" Name=" املش" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="270" Name=" بندر انزلي" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="271" Name=" رشت" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="272" Name=" رضوانشهر" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="273" Name=" رودبار" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="274" Name=" رودسر" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="275" Name=" سياهكل" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="276" Name=" شفت" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="277" Name=" صومعه سرا" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="278" Name=" طوالش" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="279" Name=" فومن" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="280" Name=" لاهيجان" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="281" Name=" لنگرود" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="282" Name=" ماسال" StateId="25" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="26" Name="لرستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="283" Name=" ازنا" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="284" Name=" اليگودرز" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="285" Name=" بروجرد" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="286" Name=" پلدختر" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="287" Name=" خرم آباد" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="288" Name=" دورود" StateId="26" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="17" Name="فارس">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="289" Name=" لامرد" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="290" Name=" مرودشت" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="291" Name=" ممسني" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="292" Name=" مهر" StateId="17" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="293" Name=" ني ريز" StateId="17" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="18" Name="قزوين">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="294" Name=" آبيك" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="295" Name=" البرز" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="296" Name=" بوئين زهرا" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="297" Name=" تاكستان" StateId="18" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="298" Name=" قزوين" StateId="18" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="19" Name="قم">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="299" Name=" قم" StateId="19" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="20" Name="كردستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="300" Name=" بانه" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="301" Name=" بيجار" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="302" Name=" ديواندره" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="303" Name=" سروآباد" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="304" Name=" سقز" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="305" Name=" سنندج" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="306" Name=" قروه" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="307" Name=" كامياران" StateId="20" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="308" Name=" مريوان" StateId="20" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="21" Name="كرمان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="309" Name=" بافت" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="310" Name=" بردسير" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="311" Name=" بم" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="312" Name=" جيرفت" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="313" Name=" راور" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="314" Name=" رفسنجان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="315" Name=" رودبار جنوب" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="316" Name=" زرند" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="317" Name=" سيرجان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="318" Name=" شهر بابك" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="319" Name=" عنبرآباد" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="320" Name=" قلعه گنج" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="321" Name=" كرمان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="322" Name=" كوهبنان" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="323" Name=" كهنوج" StateId="21" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="324" Name=" منوجان" StateId="21" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="22" Name="كرمانشاه">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="325" Name=" اسلام آباد غرب" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="326" Name=" پاوه" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="327" Name=" ثلاث باباجاني" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="328" Name=" جوانرود" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="329" Name=" دالاهو" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="330" Name=" روانسر" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="331" Name=" سر پل ذهاب" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="332" Name=" سنقر" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="333" Name=" صحنه" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="334" Name=" قصر شيرين" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="335" Name=" كرمانشاه" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="336" Name=" كنگاور" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="337" Name=" گيلان غرب" StateId="22" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="338" Name=" هرسين" StateId="22" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="23" Name="كهگيلويه و بويراحمد">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="339" Name=" بوير احمد" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="340" Name=" بهمئي" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="341" Name=" دنا" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="342" Name=" كهگيلويه" StateId="23" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="343" Name=" گچساران" StateId="23" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="24" Name="گلستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="344" Name=" آزادشهر" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="345" Name=" آق قلا" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="346" Name=" بندر گز" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="347" Name=" بندر تركمن" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="348" Name=" راميان" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="349" Name=" علي آباد" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="350" Name=" كرد كوي" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="351" Name=" كلاله" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="352" Name=" گرگان" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="353" Name=" گنبد كاووس" StateId="24" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="354" Name=" مينو دشت" StateId="24" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="25" Name="گيلان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="355" Name=" آستارا" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="356" Name=" آستانه اشرفيه" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="357" Name=" املش" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="358" Name=" بندر انزلي" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="359" Name=" رشت" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="360" Name=" رضوانشهر" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="361" Name=" رودبار" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="362" Name=" رودسر" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="363" Name=" سياهكل" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="364" Name=" شفت" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="365" Name=" صومعه سرا" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="366" Name=" طوالش" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="367" Name=" فومن" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="368" Name=" لاهيجان" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="369" Name=" لنگرود" StateId="25" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="370" Name=" ماسال" StateId="25" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="26" Name="لرستان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="371" Name=" ازنا" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="372" Name=" اليگودرز" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="373" Name=" بروجرد" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="374" Name=" پلدختر" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="375" Name=" خرم آباد" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="376" Name=" دورود" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="377" Name=" دلفان" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="378" Name=" سلسله" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="379" Name=" كوهدشت" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="380" Name=" الشتر" StateId="26" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="381" Name=" نورآباد" StateId="26" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="27" Name="مازندران">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="382" Name=" آمل" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="383" Name=" بابل" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="384" Name=" بابلسر" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="385" Name=" بهشهر" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="386" Name=" تنكابن" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="387" Name=" جويبار" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="388" Name=" چالوس" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="389" Name=" رامسر" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="390" Name=" ساري" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="391" Name=" سوادكوه" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="392" Name=" قائم شهر" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="393" Name=" گلوگاه" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="394" Name=" محمود آباد" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="395" Name=" نكا" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="396" Name=" نور" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="397" Name=" نوشهر" StateId="27" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="398" Name=" فريدونكنار" StateId="27" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="28" Name="مركزي">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="399" Name=" آشتيان" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="400" Name=" اراك" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="401" Name=" تفرش" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="402" Name=" خمين" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="403" Name=" دليجان" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="404" Name=" زرنديه" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="405" Name=" ساوه" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="406" Name=" شازند" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="407" Name=" كميجان" StateId="28" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="408" Name=" محلات" StateId="28" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="29" Name="هرمزگان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="409" Name=" بندرعباس" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="410" Name=" ميناب" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="411" Name=" بندر لنگه" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="412" Name=" رودان-دهبارز" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="413" Name=" جاسك" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="414" Name=" قشم" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="415" Name=" حاجي آباد" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="416" Name=" ابوموسي" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="417" Name=" بستك" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="418" Name=" گاوبندي" StateId="29" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="419" Name=" خمير" StateId="29" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="30" Name="همدان">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="420" Name=" اسدآباد" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="421" Name=" بهار" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="422" Name=" تويسركان" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="423" Name=" رزن" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="424" Name=" كبودر آهنگ" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="425" Name=" ملاير" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="426" Name=" نهاوند" StateId="30" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="427" Name=" همدان" StateId="30" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>
<arenacs.dbo.State Id="31" Name="يزد">
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="428" Name=" ابركوه" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="429" Name=" اردكان" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="430" Name=" بافق" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="431" Name=" تفت" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="432" Name=" خاتم" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="433" Name=" صدوق" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="434" Name=" طبس" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="435" Name=" مهريز" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="436" Name=" ميبد" StateId="31" />
  <arenacs.dbo.City Id="437" Name=" يزد" StateId="31" />
</arenacs.dbo.State>

----------


## monadi12

با سلام 
خيلي از شهرها به صورت تکراری ثبت شده است

----------


## kamranetemadi

خب بگید کدوما رفعش کنیم!!!

----------


## kamranetemadi

شهر های تکراری رو حذف کردم پست بعد ثبت شده!

----------


## kamranetemadi

جدول های اصلاح شده

----------


## harsini

با تشکر از تلاش شما.اگر کد جهانی هر شهر هم در دیتابیس قرار دهید جدول جامع تری خواهید داشت.

----------


## Valadi

> جدول های اصلاح شده


با تشکر از اطلاعاتتون 
اما یک شهرستان نداره 
شهرستان اشتهارد از استان البرز

----------


## apollo247

سلام
با اینکه تاپیک قدیمیه ولی برای استفاده مراجعان جدید، توی آدرس زیر می تونید از گیت هاب آخرین بانک اطلاعاتی کامل رو دریافت کنید:
https://github.com/ahmadazizi/iran-cities

----------


## majeed21

با سلام و احترام هر کس دیتابیس تمام کشور ها و استان ها و شهر های دنیا رو می خواد میتونه تو آدرس زیر دنبالش باشه
لطفا اگر تغییراتی دارید رو این دیتابیس برام ارسال کنید تا کامل تر بشه روز به روز
https://github.com/majeed21/country_zone_city

----------


## sarv2012

با تشکر از دوستان اما این جداول ناقصه
شیراز رو اصلا داخلشون نیس

----------


## H.Jafari

اين فايل از ديتابيس سازمان تامين اجتماعي استخراج شده و اليته استان البرز بايد در اون اصلاح بشه

----------


## Tekyegah

سلام
فایل اکسل و SQL لیست استان ها و شهرستان ها تا سال 1401 ( بماند به یادگار )

Ostan_Shahrestan_1401.zip

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام
> فایل اکسل و SQL لیست استان ها و شهرستان ها تا سال 1401 ( بماند به یادگار )
> 
> Ostan_Shahrestan_1401.zip


سلام و روز خوش

طبق دیتای 1400 مرکز آمار (هنوز 1401 بیرون نیومده) :
469 شهرستان
2717 بخش
1423 شهر 
2717 دهستان
و 98460 آبادی
داریم.

دیتای شما 740 شهرستان داره که فکر کنم ترکیبی از بعضی شهرستان/بخش/شهر باشه.

----------


## mina damirchi

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------

